# This is so I understand, not suggesting or disagreeing with anyone



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m interested in why all the excitement over the Chinese style slingshot that the winner of the world slingshot used. Is it the forks, size of slingshot or because the winner of the tournament used one. Congratulations to not only the winner, but to all who attended. I’m all for improving or making anything more user friendly???? My take on lighter bands or tubes is I use 1632 tubes, because they are soooooo smooth for me. Now with that being said, TreeFork and several others are very stout, so their bands and tubes may be twice as strong as mine, but still smooth drawing to them. I would like to give my thoughts on anything controversial. I never understood when people get into arguments over why they like one thing, and the other ones like a different thing. I figure I will tell all the things I like about this object, and the other person tells why the like theirs. I was going to use politicians as a perfect example of knocking the other person, instead of telling us what they will try to do???? This is not intended to create any chaos, I’m just curious.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

If this offends anyone, please disregard the preceding post I thought I would add this, it works for lawyers and judges


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the interest is because the world cup champ used one. 
One slingshot is no more accurate than any other, but winners move product. That's why Gatorade sponsors athletes, deep down I think people know that top level athletes would still be the best with or without Gatorade, but winners move product.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have no idea whether he used light or heavy bands, btw.
I'm sure there are people who pay more attention to such things that can tell you the thickness/length/taper he was using.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks MJ, that’s my take on this. I’m all for using what helps to enjoy this sport more. I like to make sure To not form an opinion without at least trying to see other people thoughts.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I think one of the reasons he was so good with that Slingshot is I'll bet he practiced continually with that style Slingshot and band type. He didn't shoot 5 different slingshots when he was practicing. I also think people are buying up that style of Slingshot thinking it will be the magic bullet that will make them a great shooter. Saw it all the time when I was competing in rifle and pistol tournaments.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Well, we are grown ups here, I don't think that anyone seriously believes that a frame can make any difference. You get used to a frame, you shoot it to your best ability and that's the end of the story. 
On another note, trying different frames is enjoyable to some people. It was for me too until recently. Now I am only interested in shooting the uniphoxx and nothing more, but that's me, others find enjoyment on different aspects of our hobby


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I suspect this is an example of how easy to manipulate we really are. Which is why the advertising business has flourished for so long. The craze of having to have a Scout or Torque moved to having to have the new and improved Axiom Occularis and now it has shifted to having to have not one but multiple versions of the World Champ's design. It will be interesting to note one year from now who wins the World Tournament and the frame used and how it becomes the new must have leaving the current craze stuffed in a box at the bottom of the closet. Or will the winner be shooting the same frame as this year and cause it to further rule the slingshot world? We can't be champions or even compete on a World Tournament level but maybe it has something to do with just basking in the thought that we are shooting what the Champ shot.

However, the number of those posting their World Champ frames are few and the quest for new designs moves on in many other posts with no sign of anyone making the Chinese post head frames....Well I did see one where a natural fork was turned into a Champ design. The natural fork does seem to lend itself to the design without much modification other than the fork tips.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Hey, I just want to play! If, in order to play and feel an ephimeral moment of happiness in my life, I must be "manipulated", by who knows what evil demon of capitalism or whatever, well I'm perfectly OK with that.

Anyway, I must say the beautiful, minimalistic Feihu fork is a synthesis of many design features I was searching for a while. I don't care the Champion. It'll be very difficult to depart from this fork!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I am with you fellors
..
I like the new (if not actaully new then new to me) peghead forks for their aesthetics and to have one frame like my Chinese friends... kind of vicarious commradery.

And for $10 plus shipping from a wood work store in Nashville I can put on my own wooden handle. I may order 3 or 4 and keep my favorite and send the others where ever they want to go. Hahaha... I agree with Skropi and Ordo a lot on this one and do not disagree at all with anyone on this particular trend. It is a curiousity.

Shoot, how often have us fringe types been trendy. Might as well appreciate it while it's happening.

Also let's try to remember (joking here) that some SSF memebers just may be poor ole judges and lawyers just trying to escape to a happy place... here it is. Hahaha... I knew some that liked to fish and on the water or bank... we were all just fishermen. (Metaphorically, of course, because even when I fish I am a slinger! Shhh... do not tell 'em. They need their fun, too).


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Too much blather, assumptions, and final pronouncements = analysis paralysis.*

*I'm attracted by polished stainless frames and decided to try the nail head beauty touted by Fiveshooter - best frame (for me) I've ever bought. I wasn't manipulated or thinking 'magic bullet' and don't care a rat's butt if the 'hammer handle-peg head' Feihu style was used by the 'world champeen'. What all the noise did for me was to allow the discovery a frame style (nail head, narrow forks) that instantly provided a quantum leap in my accuracy and fun. *

*Variations of this will be my focus for quite awhile. *


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is my opinion....

Shooting "STYLE", and finding the right frame to fit your's specifically, has a LOT more to do with it than most would like to believe.... Then when you add super light bands and light ammo, you're pretty much going to pull all the accuracy you can out of slingshot shooting that you can.

To prove this point, I tell you what, this next tournament, the SEST.... I'm going to go to the "dark side" and shoot light, with a frame designed to shoot light ammo and bands very well... and this is from someone who simply doesn't shoot light _ever_!

Instead of shooting 1/2" steel, I'll use 5/16 or 3/8" as the largest... instead of a nice big fork to accommodate the pressure from heavier bands being pulled to 3/4 butterfly, all I'll need is a smaller frame that barely extends beyond my hand and has a smaller fork gap....

So I'll make a mini Taurus, set it up with small bands and pouch.... shoot from the cheek anchor, using small ammo (whatever the smallest is I have on hand)....

And the result will probably be me shooting a LOT better than I normally would in a tournament... We'll see, but that's my hypothesis.

I've always felt you should strive to shoot with the same type of setup and weight in practice as you do in hunting and in tournaments as well... which is exactly what I've always done.... But I've found myself hunting less and less now, letting the squirrels, rabbits and game birds have refuge on our farm... mostly due, probably, to pressure and disapproval by Hannah and Heather....

So since I'm not really hunting anyway.... might as well give pure target shooting a go!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I guarantee that if they would have shown someone that placed 50th in the competition shooting that fork not a person on the forum would have bought one. Let's be honest.
Because that style fork as been for sale on the Chinese sites for ages.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Shoot the setup that appeals to your style I like very strong shooters that is why for, duel power systems and cam action and radical design is what works for me!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I have no " interest or excitement over the Chinese style slingshot that the winner of the world cup used. " I don't see that it is such a fad or craze . I believe the extreme low cost of the Chinese sling shot is one factor that appeals to some people . For those that have the " craze " , more power to you . Have fun !


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Cjw said:


> I guarantee that if they would have shown someone that placed 50th in the competition shooting that fork not a person on the forum would have bought one. Let's be honest.
> Because that style fork as been for sale on the Chinese sites for ages.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


May be. But you can't argue good, succesful design. And that's a good and effective design. It works and for many reasons.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ordo said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > I guarantee that if they would have shown someone that placed 50th in the competition shooting that fork not a person on the forum would have bought one. Let's be honest.
> ...


Can you list the reasons it works ?


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

treefork said:


> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


Of course.

1. The ergonomics is phenomenal: the assymetrical round grip almost fills my hand perfectly. I've been drawing and drawing sketches unsuccesfully to get there and voilá.

2. Narrow inner forks. They work for me much better than wide forks. I mean: my own Chalices (already made about 10), natties, the Scout, etc., all of them fiil clumsy now. Once I got used to a narrow forks, there's no going back.

3. The small, round tip of the forks (bronze in my case) gives me an extraordinary aiming sight. I doubted about that at first, but after almost two days shooting, I'm a believer. Straight, neat vertical lines to aim.

4. Statistics. At 10 meters (33 feet), I can hit a 3 cm. (1,81") target 2 in 6 shoots. And that, for me, is the final prove.

But, you know: it's just me.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Logic says that the champ did not come in at #50 and his frame choice along with a whole lot of practice is why he was #1 and not #50. Could he have done it with something else? Perhaps he could. Only way to know is to order one and give it an honest try.

My question is. How long will it be until U.S. and UK makers start making this design in expensive knockoff clones? Will Pro Shot be offering it in their $100 cast slingshot lineup? Will someone begin to tap in on the fad with a molded poly version?



Ordo said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > I guarantee that if they would have shown someone that placed 50th in the competition shooting that fork not a person on the forum would have bought one. Let's be honest.
> ...


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I agree with what many others have said .. just the newest "thing" ... I will just keep slingin marbles and any lead or steel I can get my hands on Haha

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Now we just need to get someone who shoots frameless to win the world championship.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

If he would have won with one of those Chinese rotating head slingshots people would be ordering them right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Since for the last few years have shot a lot of different types of slings the very easy drawn ones you can hold with tips of your fingers to some I built a release that is needed to pull them back when I went to the cam and duel systems made a world of difference and radical attachments with steel 1/2 inch balls will destroy a metal can sometimes shoot clear through so it all just means what your goals are!!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

An interesting discussion. I took part at the slingshot tournament in Italy back in June, and spoke with the Chinese owner of GZK: he told me that only the very best slingshot shooters from the whole of China are selected to take part at major competitions. The Chinese team used very low fork stainless steel " pinch-grip" slingshots with optic fiber sights, with flat bands for either O.T.T or T.T.F attached via a "jaw"-type compression system (not sure what the correct technical term is) by means of a screw with a coil spring to open the "jaw" to insert band ends, or to release these.

Band alignment is thus perfect, particularly with regard to the fiber optic sights, with various distance markers (see the attached images, the Dankung "Toucan" is very similar). I tried one of their slingshots, and realized why the Chinese had the right setup to score as well as they did - never mind the fact that correct shooting technique and lots of practice should in principle be the determining factors regardless of the slingshot used. Their bands were cut to roughly 18 cm (7 inches) at 20 mm width, with a pleasant draw weight that was extremely well calibrated for 8 to 9 mm ammo in combination with a cheek bone-based anchor point (band thickness probably was 0.6 mm, at least on the slingshot I tried there).

Bottom line: the Chinese have done their homework when it comes to slingshot frame design and ergonomics with the objective of reducing wrist torsion to a minimum, extremely efficient fiber optic sights (Saunders is top notch for fiber optic sights too), and well calibrated band and ammo combinations. Considering the fast but routinely accurate shooting of the Chinese team members, I would assume that they have trained intensively and regularly for years - but their slingshot design for competition purposes certainly makes a huge difference, and is an example for the rest of us to follow (in my opinion).


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who replied to this post No matter what we shoot, it’s personal preference, I think discussions like this is good to let everyone express their opinions. There is one more thing I would like to say No matter what slingshot you shoot, I’m willing to bet at the end of the day if we shot terrible it would be the slingshot, bands, tubes, pouches and or maybe the sights were off


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Cjw said:


> If he would have won with one of those Chinese rotating head slingshots people would be ordering them right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sorry but no. You're wrong. But let me quote myself (Recent Status Updates):

*If you're wrong -and you know you're wrong but you're a complete stubborn- be wrong with authority.*

And you're certainly there.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't go for crazes, fads, latest fashions, hottest items.

Any woman with teeth will do.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Let me see. When MJ set the Guinness world record and was one of top shooters in the ECST SPS's were selling. Soon as Nathan put out a copy of what he's won the ECST the last few times they sold like hot cakes. So tell me I'm wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Cjw said:


> Let me see. When MJ set the Guinness world record and was one of top shooters in the ECST SPS's were selling. Soon as Nathan put out a copy of what he's won the ECST the last few times they sold like hot cakes. So tell me I'm wrong.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I was going to say something very much like this but didn't at the risk of seeming immodest.
Thanks for taking care of it for me


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Cjw said:


> Let me see. When MJ set the Guinness world record and was one of top shooters in the ECST SPS's were selling. Soon as Nathan put out a copy of what he's won the ECST the last few times they sold like hot cakes. So tell me I'm wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not wrong!! It all boils down to what you like to shoot and what your goals are!!WS


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Water Snake 2 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Let me see. When MJ set the Guinness world record and was one of top shooters in the ECST SPS's were selling. Soon as Nathan put out a copy of what he's won the ECST the last few times they sold like hot cakes. So tell me I'm wrong.
> ...


And what you shoot well does matter. I have several slingshots that I do really like but I can't shoot them worth a darn. I know practice is key but I'm not willing to practice with a slingshot that doesn't perform well for me when there are others that hit the mark when I'm doing everything right. I remember when I went from my S&W Model 28 to my Colt Python as my duty weapon my qualification scores improved by 100 points moving me into the Expert classification. Couldn't have done it without the Python.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I have been lucky enough to have been a competitor in a few different sports. The Number One piece of advice I have heard from every coach or adviser since I was 10 years old in 1974 was this, keep you body and mind flexible. The Second piece of advice was to use the absolute best 'tech' you could afford in your quest for success. In this hobby my quest is to be able to knock a fly of a pin on a dark night, so I am gonna need the best sling I can afford and then shoot it until I break it. Good times, good times.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Oooooohhhhhhh boooooyyyyyyyyy, this can't end well.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

It's because everyone is looking for the easy way to do what a lot of practice the right way could do kind of like air Jordan basketball shoes ever one thinks if you wear them you jump higher but really it's working your legs out and practice.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Last time I checked , we're all in this for the fun of it .


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Cjw said:


> If he would have won with one of those Chinese rotating head slingshots people would be ordering them right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


*I think many earlier Chinese designs don't work well at all as with the tube shooter at the top of this picture. It is so overweight on the shooter side with the added arms and rollers it instantaneously and quite violently rotates downward the instant the pouch is released. This reaction can cause a serious flyer.*

*The top one is actually detrimental to accuracy while the more simple model st the bottom of the picture acts a lot like wingshooter had intended and it is very easy to shoot accurately. The head is equally weighted on both sides and can help a lot with, shall we say less then perfect form. Both however are rather hard to look at. Both are hammer grip only and VERY heavy. I think it's a crutch that you don't need with practice but at least the one at the bottom of the picture is accurate and the tube shooter at the top was an attempt at what seemed like a beneficial rotating head design but in reality will make you less accurate. I plan on replacing the head on the top one to a flat band head that is equally weighted on both sides or possible with the exact replacement head that the bottom one has if I can buy only the head. Neither is one you would want to be seen shooting in public *

*






*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Tag said:


> I'm interested in why all the excitement over the Chinese style slingshot that the winner of the world slingshot used. Is it the forks, size of slingshot or because the winner of the tournament used one. Congratulations to not only the winner, but to all who attended. I'm all for improving or making anything more user friendly My take on lighter bands or tubes is I use 1632 tubes, because they are soooooo smooth for me. Now with that being said, TreeFork and several others are very stout, so their bands and tubes may be twice as strong as mine, but still smooth drawing to them. I would like to give my thoughts on anything controversial. I never understood when people get into arguments over why they like one thing, and the other ones like a different thing. I figure I will tell all the things I like about this object, and the other person tells why the like theirs. I was going to use politicians as a perfect example of knocking the other person, instead of telling us what they will try to do This is not intended to create any chaos, I'm just curious.


*I do believe the general interest has been stirred by the Chinese shooter winning the match with this style but for me personally I just like a lot of different type frames and have had an interest in most truly popular Chinese slingshots for quite a while prior to the match. I do actually like the looks of some of the Feihu fork slingshots quite a bit and they are perhaps the most widely used traditional style slingshot used in China. I certainly don't think they have any accuracy magic to them at all and the Chinese winner as others have mentioned probably practices with this model alone and shoots no others with any regularity. I did expect the winner to be Chinese but I also expected him to be using a more modern high tech frame. They can't own any type of gun so if they have an interest in any shooting sport at all it's either archery or slingshots and given the economy there from decades before it is slingshots for a huge portion of the population. The only thing I take from his win with this very simple design is that it is what he shoots on a regular basis and there is absolutely no mechanical accuracy advantage to either TTF or OTT style shooting. I expect if the winner had been shooting a natural fork exclusively he could have won with that. To me the Feihu fork style is the epiphany of simplicity. I have always had an interest in them but after buying and shooting them a lot lately I have developed quite an admiration for them. I have gotten past the look as being a bit odd and simply focus on the build quality. Believe it or not some of the cast and polished stainless frames coming out of China have such a perfect finish they make Pro-Shot's finishes look bad by comparison. It's obvious to me that they can turn out top quality slingshots as well as they can turn out junk. *

*Obviously I have not been shooting a Feihu fork style for years but from what experience I do have with them in my hands they can be accurate but no more so than either an Axiom or Scout. IF I dropped all others and shot a Feihu fork only it "may" give me a bit better accuracy but that can be said for just about any style frame if you are willing to give up all but one. The slingshot the winner was using was custom built specially for him but you can buy the exact style with the exact shape and finish type for not much over $20 USD. In short it was the archer and not the bow.*


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

We are all adults and part of the pleasure of this hobby is collecting. You may get very good at shooting just one slingshot but you could also have been shooting the wrong slingshot all this while. Trying something else is a process of discovering what works for you but unless you have tried it you can't say it's wrong for you. If you have come full circle and settled in your ways and found a type you like, well good for you - stick with it - but it wouldn't be fair to discourage others from trying something else to validate a choice you have made.

For me, the Chinese doing so well certainly opened up my horizons to see that the Chinese can and do make great slingshots - and have some of the best shooters. We talked about marketing but seriously a lot of our impression of who good shooters are is influenced by people who promote the sport on Youtube. Surprise surprise, most of those guys make and sell slingshots... marketing huh!? Who is manipulated now? If you like a PP Scorpion, would it be fair for anyone to insinuate that you have been dim-wittedly manipulated by Bill Hays' marketing? NO! Right?

The Chinese have been quietly shooting away and have been good all this while. I have been mistaken with an unfounded prejudice against Chinese makes - can't broadstroke them. They do have good stuff. Actually if you have ever been to one of the many cities in China, you'll be astounded by how technologically advanced they are.

Having now tried a few Chinese slingshots (and I have more in transit) I have concluded that I don't really like the peg heads but I do love their take on the recurve ergonomics. I will always look for that in a slingshot now. So, trying something new has refined my tastes... some of us only want to eat one kind of food. Others acquire tastes to try other cuisines and seek to widen their horizons.

I like diversity, discovery is part of life and it prompts progress. I enjoy it and that's the end of the story. I am not going to apologise if that offends someone who wants to stick with just meatloaf - to each his own. We should celebrate the fact that we have an alternate source of cheap and good slingshots! Have fun everyone. Haters will hate.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Who doesn't like Mexican food?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

treefork said:


> Last time I checked , we're all in this for the fun of it .


That's why I like Treefork. He uses the least amount of words to say the most amount of useful info 
A small example. I am most accurate by FAR with the toucan with the aiming sights. I mean BY FAR, I am just easily consistent with it. If I ever competed I should be competing with it, and I can analyse the reasons. BUT I am having the most fun trying to improve without sights, hence my uniphoxx choice, which also helps me in other goals I have in slingshooting.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I, of course, did not read all of the replies because I am ADATDT ...(Always Drunk All The Danged Time) :drinkup: and most people have a mix of, Everyone loves a hero, We all wanna try the newest thing and MY dog is better than YOUR dog. I see that there should be no contention. I think that We all should be, "WOW! Look'a Dis! Lets try this! We are here for fun. Everything is Good! :banana:


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

flipgun said:


> I, of course, did not read all of the replies because I am ADATDT ...(Always Drunk All The Danged Time) :drinkup: and most people have a mix of, Everyone loves a hero, We all wanna try the newest thing and MY dog is better than YOUR dog. I see that there should be no contention. I think that We all should be, "WOW! Look'a Dis! Lets try this! We are here for fun. Everything is Good! :banana:


I disagree. I am not here for the fun. I am here to hit a pinhead 100% from 20m. Or a fly while in flight in front of a black background, 100% from 25m. Or a watermelon 100% from 500 yards shooting with one hand and standing on one foot.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

skropi said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > I, of course, did not read all of the replies because I am ADATDT ...(Always Drunk All The Danged Time) :drinkup: and most people have a mix of, Everyone loves a hero, We all wanna try the newest thing and MY dog is better than YOUR dog. I see that there should be no contention. I think that We all should be, "WOW! Look'a Dis! Lets try this! We are here for fun. Everything is Good! :banana:
> ...


That ain't fun?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

flipgun said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > flipgun said:
> ...


....is it....? No, don't confuse me, it's work.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

flipgun said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > flipgun said:
> ...


I dunno about Skropi but it sure ain't fun for the pin head, the fly or that poor exploding melon...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I got my question about the Chinese slingshot answered So that I understand the whole concept from the slingshot to people’s opinion. CJW is a prime example in my opinion of shooting the style of slingshot that obviously fits his every need. I not only respect his choice, I’m glad he has the most comfortable ergo slingshot for him, so all he has to do is enjoy shooting. Besides Jim Harris makes absolutely beautiful slingshots. Then there is ME My slingshot of choice is the aluminum BoyShot from Bill Hays (PcketPredator) it fits my hand perfectly, it’s esaier for me to aim, and it has a solid feel when I shoot any weight of ammo. Its extremely pocketable, and the best thing I can say is I love to shoot it. I hope you are happy that CJW and I have found our perfect (for us) slingshot. We all have different goals as to what we want to accomplish in slingshots. My #1 goal is releive stress, have FUN, and if accuracy improves, that’s a bonus. I wish the same results for all of you❤ I will be perfectly honest, Bill and Daranda and their family are some of the most amazing people I’ve ever met. In fact if Iever quit slingshots, I want to continue to keep in touch❤ I hope no matter what you choose to shoot, We all support your choice.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I was in a dart league, where we played 301. I had a nice set of tungsten darts, I really liked. I threw a six dart out, and I was to say the least excited. The next game this college student walks up throws 3 bullseyes I walk up and miss another 6 dart out. This college student walks up and 2 bulls and in the blink of an eye triple 17 I’m ecstatic, I congratulate him like it was me getting another 6 darter. I go back to our table to find everyone talking about this kids 6 darter I asked why all the controversy, one of the guys said “He is using plastic bar darts” I reply, “ good thing he’s not using tungsten darts” he might really whoop on us


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

WOW: Tag, lets hope the discussions on this is long from being over. There have been lots of various opinions expressed and some may have even changed their stance or at least recognized that we all do not approach slingshot shooting with the same goals or objectives. Some are in it to relieve stress, some just to have fun, some just to collect more frames, and some are even in the game to improve their accuracy. I seem to fit in all the categories with the exception of stress relief. I don't sweat the small stuff and I've learned that it all is pretty much small stuff. I do however need to add another category to the mix and that is not stress relief but a relief from boredom. Another one not thus far mentioned is exercise. Not the exercise of actual shooting but the getting outside and walking out to the barn to start my day shooting. Then continuing to do so throughout the day on several occasions.

I have several shooting stations. The furthest away from the house is Station One in front of the barn with a target distance of 48 feet. My target is a piece of tin about 4"x6" hanging on a piece of bailing twine. Station One is my place for just having fun. I have a Play Mate cooler there with about ten different slingshots in it. I sort through them and pick three or four to shoot. I have begun to designate Sat. and Sun. as my fun shooting days. Until I began to take accuracy more serious, I shot at Station One every day several times a day. But I now limit my fun shooting to Sat. and Sun. Over one year ago when I first begun shooting slingshots I could not stand up to shoot due to my CHF. I thus have a half barrel to sit on at Station One. And sadly, even though I have recovered enough to stand and shoot I still sit at Station One. After all, I'm only there to have fun. But the laziness stops when I get to Station Two and no sitting allowed at Station Three either. I'm slowly getting over the laziness of just shooting to have fun.

Station Two is my place to stop being lazy and knuckle down for some serious accurate shooting. I know from past posts that calling myself lazy may rub some the wrong way but I'm just telling it like it is. I know that when I approach Station Two I am there for some serious and accurate shooting. Kind of like Bill Hays when he shoots in his shop, it is always to cut a card or strike a match. Which is exactly what I need to start using as my targets. I'm using a couple of small stainless steel spinners but don't hit them often enough to encourage myself to move to cards and matches. At Station Two I can shoot from the magical 33' mark or any other distance I choose.

Station Three is right along side of the house with a 30-35' distance and a round leather spinner for target. Station Three is there just to keep me shooting during the day when I am too lazy to walk out to Station Two which is about half the distance of Station One. This is also designated as an accuracy zone, not a fun zone. However, Like I have mentioned before, the fun of slingshot shooting for me is hitting my target. When I first started out over a year ago, I could hit a clay pigeon about every tenth shot or so. It was fun to bust a clay pigeon then walk out to replace it. It ceased to be a challenge once I could bust a clay every other shot. That is when I put up Station Two for accurate shooting with the magical 33' marker to shoot from.

I'll have to say that it is Skropi who has inspired me to really start taking my accuracy seriously with his many posts of the obstacles he has had to conquer in order to constantly improve his accuracy. Sure watching Bill Hays shoot and others is inspiring but Skorpi eliminates all excuses such as those other guys have been shooting for years. Skropi has demonstrated how rapidly one can improve if the attitude is right. He has further pointed out the validity of settling in on one specific frame and sticking with it vs. shooting one slingshot after another daily. Okay, so I've recently ordered a couple of new slingshots to have fun shooting but not sure any of them will be able to replace The Big Iron or the Python from Bill Hays. They will be left for shooting on the weekends until one of them proves to be The One that overcomes them all.

I certainly hope that at some point I can settle down and shoot only one or two at most slingshots instead of using the excuse of having fun to keep me from improving my accuracy. I already know that missing my target is not fun for me and the fun comes in hitting the mark on a regular basis. Thanks Skorpi for the encouragement you have given me and hopefully others. Another big encouragement is cjw and his dedication to only two designs of slingshots.Who else finds the fun in shooting for accuracy vs. just shooting to miss?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

JR, thanks for your kind words, it means a lot to me and you really encourage me to keep on the hard work. 
If I may suggest something. Don't wait to become better in hitting the spinners in order to try cutting a card. Consider card cutting a different discipline for the sake of the argument, and keep one card hanging in your catch box. You will be surprised how many close misses you will get after a little bit of practice. And a close miss shooting a card, is indeed rewarding 
As for shooting different frames, I once had three different ones and shot one after the other, one shot each, and I did it with purpose of finding out if my technique was at fault or a specific frame. I mean, everything can be useful under the right circumstances, but in reality, at least for me, and now as you said, also for you, true fun is my trying to become better and better, so, having just one main frame to shoot really helps.
But really, do try those card shots, and don't be discouraged at first. I can guarantee that in 2-3 days at most you will be confident that every shot could be the one to hit, and it really doesn't matter if it doesn't, as it will aid you in your general accuracy as well


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

urbanshooter said:


> We are all adults and part of the pleasure of this hobby is collecting. You may get very good at shooting just one slingshot but you could also have been shooting the wrong slingshot all this while. Trying something else is a process of discovering what works for you but unless you have tried it you can't say it's wrong for you. If you have come full circle and settled in your ways and found a type you like, well good for you - stick with it - but it wouldn't be fair to discourage others from trying something else to validate a choice you have made.
> 
> For me, the Chinese doing so well certainly opened up my horizons to see that the Chinese can and do make great slingshots - and have some of the best shooters. We talked about marketing but seriously a lot of our impression of who good shooters are is influenced by people who promote the sport on Youtube. Surprise surprise, most of those guys make and sell slingshots... marketing huh!? Who is manipulated now? If you like a PP Scorpion, would it be fair for anyone to insinuate that you have been dim-wittedly manipulated by Bill Hays' marketing? NO! Right?
> 
> ...


I've always loved Chinese (well, ok, so-called "Chinese-American" food).

In fact. besides my hungry Deer-head Chihuahua, I've three woks in the kitchen, and according to my GF, who has a speech impediment, I've some woks in my head.

Not to mention a small collection of artful chopsticks. Not in my head.

But then I digress - I've a couple of Chinese tube frames which I haven't enjoyed shooting, but that doesn't mean that I'm close-minded to other Chinese creations, such as the Great Wall, gunpowder, and cool dragons. It's a shame that their boats are "junk", but that's what happens when you're a country that is killing it's own people with industrial pollution, rather than innovating instead of reproducing, based upon stolen intellectual concepts. Well, at least it is apparent that they're thinking ahead with slingshot design, so that's encouraging.

Pass the flied lice, please.

WTH? Did I just digress again? I must reign in my digressions before they run amok and cause consternation and confusion among my forum brethen and sisthren, farthren and mothdren.

Please accept my apologies.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree JR, the talent and highly intelligent members of this Forum could make a huge positive impact on the sport of slingshot shooting if we all work together. I had a life long close friend pass away last Saturday the last thing I remember saying was “ see you Monday” I’m not 100% sure why I want this Forum to grow, all I know is I do. If we keep growing, who knows what might happen Maybe a tournament close to where more people could attend.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

THWACK! said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> > We are all adults and part of the pleasure of this hobby is collecting. You may get very good at shooting just one slingshot but you could also have been shooting the wrong slingshot all this while. Trying something else is a process of discovering what works for you but unless you have tried it you can't say it's wrong for you. If you have come full circle and settled in your ways and found a type you like, well good for you - stick with it - but it wouldn't be fair to discourage others from trying something else to validate a choice you have made.
> ...


Dude... stand yer dog up...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> I agree with what many others have said .. just the newest "thing" ... I will just keep slingin marbles and any lead or steel I can get my hands on Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yep that is exactly what I do ! With very easy pull bands that you hold with the tip of your finger and tip of the thumb generally that will be the most accurate shots but like Jorg Sprave lets destroy those cans!!LOL WS


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Cjw said:


> If he would have won with one of those Chinese rotating head slingshots people would be ordering them right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


*Nope... I have two different styles. One is terrible for accuracy and one is great but what they both have in common is ugly. These I bought out of curiosity and not models I would want to be seen shooting.*

*If they looked a LOT better I could agree with you but I just don't see many people buying these up because they are just too strange (ugly) looking.*

*I think most people that do buy them keep them well hidden and would be embarrassed taking one to any tournament or public match. *


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Fiveshooter said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > urbanshooter said:
> ...


Not many Chihuahuas have ballerina gams like her


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Cjw said:


> Let me see. When MJ set the Guinness world record and was one of top shooters in the ECST SPS's were selling. Soon as Nathan put out a copy of what he's won the ECST the last few times they sold like hot cakes. So tell me I'm wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Both the SPS and Axiom are great looking and fine shooting and ergonomically pleasing designs. I bought several of each before I ever even heard who won what ECST tournament for those reason alone.

I have bought every model of Axiom since the first HDPE models so It's only natural to want the molded ones. I have bought several as I like the design and that has absolutely nothing to do with any tournament winner.

I bought the SPSs I have for the exact same reasons I bought the Axioms and had no knowledge any tournament had been won with one.

The Chinese rotating head models still remain ugly by any comparison. I bought the two I own out of curiosity and nothing more. They pretty much get very little use and none in public.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

The Norseman said:


> Now we just need to get someone who shoots frameless to win the world championship.


Yes, but then folk'll be going to plastic surgeons to have the champion's fingers replicated.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Fiveshooter said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > If he would have won with one of those Chinese rotating head slingshots people would be ordering them right now.
> ...


Your PM box says you can't receive messages.

And - how did you accomplish the (dog) image-flipping, please?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Water Snake 2 said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with what many others have said .. just the newest "thing" ... I will just keep slingin marbles and any lead or steel I can get my hands on Haha
> ...


Heck ya!! Nothing like the sound of a can getting smashed lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ye well, I don't like shooting light bands either. I do think, however, that my band setup may be considered light to others. How many kg of draw weight would you all consider as light, medium and heavy?


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

I shoot tubes 100 percent now and all tubes are not equal either as for quality ! Can get hundreds of shots from tubes usually break at the pouch if my attch points were properly prepared . As for weight guess would be medium to heavy but my cam action and double pull does away with most of this the straight pullers are the heavier to pull built one with 3 tubes on top had to use a release the pouch would slip from my fingers after about 10 shots these are very powerful slings with steel will tear a can up!WS


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

THWACK! said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


Don't know why the PM service would not take a message but I did get your message and responded. I simply saved your picture to my PC and used Windows Photo Viewer to flip it and put it back in a message. When you rotate a picture in Windows Photo Viewer it saves the rotated picture on exit so it stays the way you turned it but there are many ways to do it with several types of photo editing software. Window Photo Viewer just happens to come free with almost all versions of Windows and it is my default viewer.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Fiveshooter said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Fiveshooter said:
> ...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

The PM service wouldn't let me send the original message I attempted to send. Only after you PM'd me was I able to respond. Kinda weird

I'm going to try dawg-flippin' with Windows Photo Viewer (if I can access it). Thanks for the edumumcation.

Best2U,

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> The PM service wouldn't let me send the original message I attempted to send. Only after you PM'd me was I able to respond. Kinda weird
> 
> I'm going to try dawg-flippin' with Windows Photo Viewer (if I can access it). Thanks for the edumumcation.
> 
> ...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > The PM service wouldn't let me send the original message I attempted to send. Only after you PM'd me was I able to respond. Kinda weird
> ...


Didn't work. Maybe I should flip houses. Or Flip Wilson.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

THWACK! said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


I don't get it. It stays flipped for me every time.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Fiveshooter said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


That's two of us who "don't get it", but you got it.

My dawg defies gravity!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

C'mon THWACK. Its easy. You pick your dog picture:









You rotate it:









VOILÁ!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Ordo said:


> C'mon THWACK. Its easy. You pick your dog picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Laughed so hard ... made my morning Ordo.*


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

Ordo said:


> C'mon THWACK. Its easy. You pick your dog picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iffen that don,t scare you nothing will!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Water Snake 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> ...


As in "THWACK!"??????????????????


----------



## Water Snake 2 (Dec 16, 2017)

You bet like THWACK !!! I have to get new cans when I shoot everyday about every 4 days they get real beat up!! LOL


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Sorry guys, I have the best dogs.
No joke... like movie dog smart... one I inherited from mom who was temporarily using a walker and one was a rescue.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

*Rescue dogs can often be the best. We got our little "Gus the Wonder Dog" because he was put in the back of one of our workers trucks and just abandoned. My son and I took him in at first sight. He was terrified of people so I know somebody has treated him badly or hurt him. He had no clue what a dog toy was or no clue what a dog treat was. My guess is he had never seen either. According to his vet he is a purpose bread mix between a Yorkie and a Brussels Terrier. We don't care what kind he is. He's sweet and smart and now he is happy with more toys than I have and he eats better than I do to. It took a couple of weeks for him to understand he really had a home where he is loved. He is a spunky little cuss these days. *

*Meet Gus day 1.*









*Gus a few weeks here and a brand new haircut.*









*Now what kind of person could abandon a face like that?*

*Gus hit the doggy lottery as far as having a good home and being loved.*


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I picked this up off the raffle table at ecst in June. I'm really liking the peg tips, and it's quite comfortable in the hand. I've shot well with it even getting my first three qualifications on the iscore Facebook page with it. Lately I'm back to shooting my Axiom that Toolman made for me. I feel I'm shooting just as well with it. Shoot what you want. Have fun.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

quarterinmynose said:


> I picked this up off the raffle table at ecst in June. I'm really liking the peg tips, and it's quite comfortable in the hand. I've shot well with it even getting my first three qualifications on the iscore Facebook page with it. Lately I'm back to shooting my Axiom that Toolman made for me. I feel I'm shooting just as well with it. Shoot what you want. Have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*That is one of the most beautiful Axioms I have ever seen. At least in the top two if not the top I have seen. Give it lots of Love!!! *


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

quarterinmynose said:


> I picked this up off the raffle table at ecst in June. I'm really liking the peg tips, and it's quite comfortable in the hand. I've shot well with it even getting my first three qualifications on the iscore Facebook page with it. Lately I'm back to shooting my Axiom that Toolman made for me. I feel I'm shooting just as well with it. Shoot what you want. Have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thats a gorgeous Axiom!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> quarterinmynose said:
> 
> 
> > I picked this up off the raffle table at ecst in June. I'm really liking the peg tips, and it's quite comfortable in the hand. I've shot well with it even getting my first three qualifications on the iscore Facebook page with it. Lately I'm back to shooting my Axiom that Toolman made for me. I feel I'm shooting just as well with it. Shoot what you want. Have fun.
> ...


EGGSACALY!!! It's AWESOME!! Covet, Covet, Covet.... you get it. I want one!!!


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> This is my opinion....
> 
> Shooting "STYLE", and finding the right frame to fit your's specifically, has a LOT more to do with it than most would like to believe.... Then when you add super light bands and light ammo, you're pretty much going to pull all the accuracy you can out of slingshot shooting that you can.
> 
> ...


Is there any possibility that a mini taurus would find its way into the poly lineup? I would love one!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A mini Taurus would be awesome If I was to bet, I’d say we won’t find out anything until east coast tournament. You just never know what Bill will come up with


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Tag said:


> A mini Taurus would be awesome If I was to bet, I'd say we won't find out anything until east coast tournament. You just never know what Bill will come up with


Do you mean the SEST?


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Ok, I guess I'll state my case. I think it's probably a combination of both. A really crappy slingshot that you cannot get a good grip on, will not be as accurate as a frame suited to you. *BUT,* I don't think that the latest and greatest frame will make you a world class marksman. "It's the Indian, not the bow, but if his bow sucks, the Indian probably won't do so hot" - Hunter Evans


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good point Norseman


----------

